#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  BSNL JTO 2010 Previous Year Solved Question Paper

## saloni

Q.1 A house served by a 220V supply light, is protected by a 9-Ampere fuse.
The maximum number of 60 W bulbs in parallel that can be turned on is
(a) 11 (b) 33
(c) 22 (d) 44

Q.2 An n-channel JFET has IDSS = 1 μA & VP =5V. The maximum
transconductance is
(a) gm = 0.4 milli mho (b) gm = 0.04milli mho
(c) gm = 0.04 mho (d) gm = 0.4 millimilli mho

Q.3 The base to base resistance of a UJT is 6 K Ohm when the emitter current is
zero. If RB1 = 3.6 K Ohm, the intrinsic stand off ratio is
(a) n = 0.66 (b) n = 0.6
(c) n = 6.0 (d) n = 3.6
_
Please find the complete 2010 JTO solved paper attached!_





  Similar Threads: BSNL JTO Question paper 4 2014 Previous Year Solved Question Paper BSNL JTO Question paper 2 2014 Previous Year Solved Question Paper BSNL JTO Question paper 1 2014 Previous Year Solved Question Paper BSNL JTO 2006 Previous Year Solved Question Paper BSNL JTO 2007 Previous Year Solved Question Paper

----------


## Subhransu Dash

it is not a soloved paper...

----------


## raviprakash

where we can find the answers or solutions of this paper??

----------


## ravipratap49

it is solved paper????

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

No this is not a solved paper...it is only the question paper..there are many more solved papers on the website...

----------


## chandankumar

no, this is not previous year 2010 solved paper
     by : CHANDAN KUMAR 8690935585

----------


## punit yogi

Hey, this is not solved papers      yaaarrrr!!!!!

----------


## parkersoma

where we can find the solved paper

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------

anyone pliz help

----------


## PRADEEPRAI92

thnx for these imp pprs

----------


## tarun_rocks

common paper hota hai kya ,,,saari branch ka ,,,,,means cse/ece/ee.........
cse ka syllabus kya hota hai???

----------


## deepakshaurya2k10

not a solved paper

----------


## amodsharmajto

not a solved paper

----------


## Manikumar333

very thanks saloni gee...

----------


## swatirao

is this solvd??!!!

----------


## taseenbhat

Arey maamu    :(rofl):  
Solve kya lalu karega ?

----------


## rajinireddy

pls provide one sample paper for CSE

----------


## divyabharathi94

this is useful for me

----------


## kgarya

how it download??

----------


## 14jj5a

guy it is not solved

----------

